# Stihl Cylinder



## roostersgt (Mar 12, 2013)

I just received my "won" Ebay 044 piston and cylinder. This kit is new OEM. The piston and rings seemed normal, but the over-all cylinder quality looked a bit less than I'm accustomed to. I have always bought Mahle Stihl cylinder kits and they have always looked great. This was the plain Stihl branded cylinder and I swear a decent AM cylinder might look better overall. Casting looks rough and intake / exhaust openings look off-center, if that's possible. Will definitely only be buying the Mahle kits from now on. Picture maybe later, too disgusted and too late tonight. Just got off work and checked the mailbox. I'm sure it'll work fine, but good grief.


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

This is one of those times that the OEM only brigade disappear back into the shadows. Nobody can doubt the quality of the Mahle kits but some of the Stihl branded OEM cylinders I've seen are crap with a capital C and the average Chinese/Taiwanese aftermarket kit will thump them for quality.

The old "It's got Stihl stamped on it so it must be good" mentality 

Good luck with it but even though it may look bad I'm sure it will be reliable and produce good power


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> I just received my "won" Ebay 044 piston and cylinder. This kit is new OEM. The piston and rings seemed normal, but the over-all cylinder quality looked a bit less than I'm accustomed to. I have always bought Mahle Stihl cylinder kits and they have always looked great. This was the plain Stihl branded cylinder and I swear a decent AM cylinder might look better overall. Casting looks rough and intake / exhaust openings look off-center, if that's possible. Will definitely only be buying the Mahle kits from now on. Picture maybe later, too disgusted and too late tonight. Just got off work and checked the mailbox. I'm sure it'll work fine, but good grief.



:bang:


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey on another note I'm pretty sure when the 044's were out they only had Mahle cylinders. How does one end up with a new 044 OEM "Stihl" branded cylinder which as far as I am aware have only been on Stihl saws within the last 5 odd years? MS440 maybe but not 044.
Hmmm...


----------



## excess650 (Mar 12, 2013)

My MS440 had a Stihl cylinder and it dates back to at least 2003. The saw came to me straight gassed, si O cleaned the cylinder and installed a Meteor piston. The cylinder definitely did not look as nice as the Mahle cylinders that I've looked at, but it runs strong.


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

excess650 said:


> My MS440 had a Stihl cylinder and it dates back to at least 2003. The saw came to me straight gassed, si O cleaned the cylinder and installed a Meteor piston. The cylinder definitely did not look as nice as the Mahle cylinders that I've looked at, but it runs strong.




OK, maybe 10 years then 

But they still weren't on 044's.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

MCW said:


> Hey on another note I'm pretty sure when the 044's were out they only had Mahle cylinders. How does one end up with a new 044 OEM "Stihl" branded cylinder which as far as I am aware have only been on Stihl saws within the last 5 odd years? MS440 maybe but not 044.
> Hmmm...



You have to remember that this is the same guy who posts that he can buy "new OEM cylinders, on eBay, for cheaper than you can get those junk, aftermarket ones", every time someone asks about aftermarket cylinder quality. 

I am fairly certain he was crowing about this recently in another thread and telling someone how he knew that cylinder was good because of the pictures that were posted in the eBay listing.


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You have to remember that this is the same guy who posts that he can buy "new OEM cylinders, on eBay, for cheaper than you can get those junk, aftermarket ones", every time someone asks about aftermarket cylinder quality.
> 
> I am fairly certain he was crowing about this recently in another thread and telling someone how he knew that cylinder was good because of the pictures that were posted in the eBay listing.



Was that him? Oh golly gosh...


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, it's been known for some years now that Stihl was putting out some inferior quality cylinders. This seemed to be more of a problem a couple years ago. They now seem to have improved the quality and/or gone back to Mahle in some cases.

On another note, it's funny how less than perfect it's viewed as good quality for AM, but sub-standard for OEM. It seems to me as though there's a dual standard here. Crap is crap, no matter who makes it.


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> On another note, it's funny how less than perfect it's viewed as good quality for AM, but sub-standard for OEM. It seems to me as though there's a dual standard here. Crap is crap, no matter who makes it.



I agree Brad but in context there have been a lot of OEM quality AM kits that have automatically been labelled crap before they've even been looked at.
Crap is crap for sure and there are certainly double standards on both sides of the fence.

Don't you think it sounds a bit dodgey that there is a "Stihl" branded cylinder labelled OEM for an 044? Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree Matt. That cylinder is probably a couple years old and highly unlikely from the 044 era. I think it was a MS260 cylinder that I actually removed from a new saw and replaced with a new Mahle cylinder. It was pathetic! I'm no respector of brands or color when it comes to quality.


----------



## gmax (Mar 12, 2013)

How does this cylinder look?

View attachment 284115
View attachment 284116
View attachment 284117
View attachment 284118
View attachment 284119


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 12, 2013)

FWIW....
I have been rebuilding an 034 in my spare time. Its an early model. The cylinder that I removed from the saw was MAHLE, the used OEM replacement I received was STIHL.

Better port chamfering on the MAHLE. 
Nicer shaped lower transfers on the STIHL.
Intake and exhaust ports appear to be identical.
Both castings appear to be great.


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> FWIW....
> I have been rebuilding an 034 in my spare time. Its an early model. The cylinder that I removed from the saw was MAHLE, the used OEM replacement I received was STIHL.
> 
> Better port chamfering on the MAHLE.
> ...



You got lucky  Although there is no doubt that no matter how bad the Stihl branded cylinders may look they run well, are reliable, and produce good power.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 12, 2013)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 12, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



+1


Subscribed :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RogueWave (Mar 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I agree Matt. That cylinder is probably a couple years old and highly unlikely from the 044 era. I think it was a MS260 cylinder that I actually removed from a new saw and replaced with a new Mahle cylinder. It was pathetic! I'm no respector of brands or color when it comes to quality.



Brad were you comparing the outside look of things being this ms260 was a new saw? Just wondering cause even on my new ms261 the outside of the cylinder looks like they had to shave alot of casting marks off the fins or something. I don't know, don't look too bad but not like my other older stihls. Runs like a champ so idk. Thanks.


----------



## RogueWave (Mar 12, 2013)

RogueWave said:


> Brad were you comparing the outside look of things being this ms260 was a new saw? Just wondering cause even on my new ms261 the outside of the cylinder looks like they had to shave alot of casting marks off the fins or something. I don't know, don't look too bad but not like my other older stihls. Runs like a champ so idk. Thanks.



Well maybe i got ahead of myself there... on second look the grey color on the cylinder was just shined up in a few spots there Brad. Alright I'll shut my pie hole. Let the real info keep going...haha.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## albert (Mar 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I agree Matt. That cylinder is probably a couple years old and highly unlikely from the 044 era. I think it was a MS260 cylinder that I actually removed from a new saw and replaced with a new Mahle cylinder. It was pathetic! I'm no respector of brands or color when it comes to quality.



I have seen, and likely you also, stihl cast cylinders that are nice. I also seen some not so great mahle cylinders. Bottom line is I never had a stihl cast that under performed or swallowed a ring.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, I'm the guy who said he regularly get OEM kits for around $159, and I have gotten several, this one included. Several more available, and for "pro" Stihls (check Ebay, search stihl oem cylinder). This is the first Stihl branded cylinder I've ever bought, the rest have been Mahle. The original box states it's a 044 cylinder. It has no decomp and a 12mm pin. I'm sure it'll work okay. Though the looks of it are disappointing. I'm only going to get the Mahle ones from here out. 

See fellas, I'm not biased. I base my opinions on my experiences and observations. In this case, the OEM quality appears to me to suck. The pictures don't do it justice. It almost looks as if the ports were drilled out at an angle. Camera doesn't show the graininess of the cast either. My last AM 039 cylinder looked much better.

Box Label






Intake appears "offset. Photo taken directly in fron of cylinder.





Exhaust port appears "offset". Same camera angle.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Isn't that part # for a 10mm 044 cylinder?


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Yes, I'm the guy who said he can *easily get new, OEM p/c kits anytime for under $150.*



Fixed for truth.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know. I measured the pin last night and it's definitely 12mm. Maybe he had it in the wrong box? Regardless, I don't believe MS 440 cylinders came without a decomp. None that I've seen anyway. I paid $144 for the kit last week. I have to say, I think I stated I could get them for around that price, at least around the same price as the AM cylinders being pushed. Believe I proved just that.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> I don't know. I measured the pin last night and it's definitely 12mm. Maybe he had it in the wrong box? Regardless, I don't believe MS 440 cylinders came without a decomp. None that I've seen anyway. I paid $144 for the kit last week. I have to say, I think I stated I could get them for around that price, at least around the same price as the AM cylinders being pushed. Believe I proved just that.



No, you said you get them for under $150. You seem to have a hard time remembering what you have written. You got one for that price and you are now complaining that it sucks. 

If you were trying to prove that you have no clue what you are buying, you have done so.

Excellent work.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh look, a 200T cylinder kit for $160, no bids and only 32 minutes to close

New Stihl MS200T Mahle Cylinder Head Jug Piston Rings 40mm MS 200 T 1129 | eBay

Oh look, a MS362 cylinder kit, 3 available BUP IT NOW PRICE $159.99
Stihl New MS362 Cylinder Piston Assembly Mahle Cylinder Genuine | eBay

oH LOOK, ms260 PRO kit for buy it now $149.99
New Stihl Chainsaw 44 7mm Piston Cylinder 026 MS 260 Pro MS260 1121 020 1215 | eBay 

And about a dozen or so of the new Stihl OEM consumer kits for less than $129. That's just what's out there today.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 12, 2013)

Polar guy, I don't like you. My point on the other thread was why would someone buy AM when for the same price, thereabouts, they could find OEM. Split hairs all you like. You've been proven wrong. Even if OEM costs $20 more, you'd be a frickin idiot to go AM. A frickin idiot!


----------



## watsonr (Mar 12, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Yes, I'm the guy who said he regularly get OEM kits for around $159, and I have gotten several, this one included. Several more available, and for "pro" Stihls (check Ebay, search stihl oem cylinder). This is the first Stihl branded cylinder I've ever bought, the rest have been Mahle. The original box states it's a 044 cylinder. It has no decomp and a 12mm pin. I'm sure it'll work okay. Though the looks of it are disappointing. I'm only going to get the Mahle ones from here out.
> 
> See fellas, I'm not biased. I base my opinions on my experiences and observations. In this case, the OEM quality appears to me to suck. The pictures don't do it justice. It almost looks as if the ports were drilled out at an angle. Camera doesn't show the graininess of the cast either. My last AM 039 cylinder looked much better.





roostersgt said:


> Aside from what the others have stated, are you using too much sealant? I've noticed little boogers in the mufflers on a few occasions, but nothing that suggested any type of "failure", just used too much sealant and it squished through and must have been picked up while saw was running. Clean the mating surfaces well and always check with a straight edge. I use a metal tri-square and haven't noticed any problems yet with any OEM cylinders. Not saying the factory doesn't make mistakes, just that I haven't run across any bad cylinders yet.
> 
> BTW, I'm not knocking folks who use AM cylinders, I have in a pinch and out of curiosity, I'm just sharing my experiences. Plenty of OEM cylinders and piston kits available on the Ebay for $159, or less, to even bother with a quality AM for the same price. That's a no brainer to me. If none available, and no good used OEM cylinders advertised, and I was pushed for time, I'd definitely go for the complete meteor set up.



And your opinion now is OEM suck?


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 12, 2013)

This one sure looks low quality to me. That's what I'm saying. Hopefully it'll perform. Haven't used a Stihl branded cylinder yet, so don't have an opinion, yet. Thanks for putting up the quote where I stated I could get OEM for $159. Polar guy was wrong again, as usual.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Polar guy, I don't like you. My point on the other thread was why would someone buy AM when for the same price, thereabouts, they could find OEM. Split hairs all you like. You've been proven wrong. Even if OEM costs $20 more, you'd be a frickin idiot to go AM. A frickin idiot!



Why not? I like you, your posts make me laugh and give me a break from reality.

Where's the hair splitting? You said you can find new, oem cylinders all the time for under $150. How about for a 066? 064? 372? 346? 046? 

It only took you 3 weeks to find a crappy (according to you) 044 cylinder, that had the wrong part number on the box, yet you bought it anyway. You have definitely proven something and I think we can easily see what it is.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

watsonr said:


> And your opinion now is OEM suck?



Give him a minute, it will change.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 12, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> This one sure looks low quality to me. That's what I'm saying. Hopefully it'll perform. Haven't used a Stihl branded cylinder yet, so don't have an opinion, yet.



I'd be very interested to hear how the build goes... AND i do believe that the aftermarkets are catching up very fast and in some cases, OEM is slipping. Just recently had someone tell me the dealer bought and installed aftermarket bearings in his repaired saws and another person say that his dealer recommended aftermarket to him as well.

Sounds like its time to be an aftermarket dealer...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 12, 2013)

No. it took two weeks. Could have gotten a 046 a week ago for $169. I don't have a 046 to build. Notice the above quoted post? States what I told you, $159. At least I'm honest, you're not. I provided my observations on a recent cylinder purchase. I didn't have to. I'm trying to be helpful to other members. The purpose of this post was to show others what I found, that at least one Stihl branded cylinder was a bit "rough", much like some AM cylinders. What's your beef with me? I proved I can get the OEM cylinders *I need*. If you can't, then buy the AM. 

Ever wonder why you have no credits in your signature, but lots of posts? It's because you offer nothing of value to the forum. You're a troll.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 12, 2013)

watsonr said:


> I'd be very interested to hear how the build goes... AND i do believe that the aftermarkets are catching up very fast and in some cases, OEM is slipping. Just recently had someone tell me the dealer bought and installed aftermarket bearings in his repaired saws and another person say that his dealer recommended aftermarket to him as well.
> 
> Sounds like its time to be an aftermarket dealer...:msp_biggrin:



You may be correct, especially if the new kits come with cylinders as "rough" as this one.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 12, 2013)

i think Tom has a new friend


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> No. it took two weeks. Could have gotten a 046 a week ago for $169. I don't have a 046 to build. Notice the above quoted post? States what I told you, $159. At least I'm honest, you're not.



Seems you may not be as honest as you remember? Seems this post was from the first week of February, is that more than two weeks ago?



roostersgt said:


> Stihl Chainsaw Cylinder and Piston Kit 064 640 | eBay
> 
> Plus a couple of 260 kits, a 041 kit, 029,039 and 210 kits out there today. All can be had for under $170, most for $150.



That definitely looks like you wrote $150, to me. Was that a typo? Or are you just spreading so much BS you can't keep up with it?



roostersgt]I provided my observations on a recent cylinder purchase. I didn't have to. I'm trying to be helpful to other members. The purpose of this post was to show others what I found said:


> Seller has a lot of items listed from a closed shop. Generic description. *Pics didn't look right to you? You're pretty tough to persuade. *I doubt video of my saws cutting cookies would convince you either. You'd think something was staged.



I bolded it so it was easier for you to see, since you couldn't remember writing it.



roostersgt said:


> Ever wonder why you have no credits in your signature, but lots of posts? It's because you offer nothing of value to the forum. You're a troll.



Now I see, you have a hard time comprehending how simple things work. Like the credit system or a calendar. I donate most of my credits to the 4H Club of Greenland, they put them to good use repairing igloos for the cattle.

oop:


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, that;s me. I'm full of $^#$%. Just go away troll. You've nothing to offer here. Go away. Get a job, or something. Ever build a saw, or do you simply like trying to pick fights on the internet? Tough guy! Yeah, right. It's idiots like you who discourage folks from posting their projects and opinions. Please, go away, or at least stop bothering me.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 12, 2013)

Name calling and insults don't cut it. If the facts of your argument don't speak for themselves please don't resort to juvenile behavior to make your point.

State your case, make your argument, and move on.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 12, 2013)

Gologit,

Didn't start this thread to be stalked and called a BS'er. Provided pictures, links etc.... Didn;t intend to be "stalked" on a thread you moderate. Didn;t intend to get into an argument with anyone. Sorry.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 12, 2013)

Is this the new "rep" thread? Subscribed.











As the customer said to the bank manager at 5:59PM on a Friday, "in before locked".


----------



## Gologit (Mar 12, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Gologit,
> 
> Didn't start this thread to be stalked and called a BS'er. Provided pictures, links etc.... Didn;t intend to be "stalked" on a thread you moderate. Didn;t intend to get into an argument with anyone. Sorry.



Arguing is okay. Personal insults aren't. Stalking isn't permissible either. We'll deal with it.


----------



## Man of $tihl (Mar 12, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> I don't know. I measured the pin last night and it's definitely 12mm. Maybe he had it in the wrong box? Regardless, I don't believe MS 440 cylinders came without a decomp. None that I've seen anyway. I paid $144 for the kit last week. I have to say, I think I stated I could get them for around that price, at least around the same price as the AM cylinders being pushed. Believe I proved just that.



I owned a original ms 440 that didn't have a decomp. Also it had a Stihl cylinder.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 12, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Arguing is okay. Personal insults aren't. Stalking isn't permissible either. We'll deal with it.



Is the phrase, "washed up has been", an insult, or is it a compliment to a "never was"? BTW Bob, I'm watching you.................with admiration only. Is that okay?


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 12, 2013)

I think I may actually be developing psychic abilities! I #### you not, Given only the OP and the thread title, I was able to accurately predict the cast and plot of this entire episode, even Bob's cameo at the end!


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 12, 2013)

gmax said:


> How does this cylinder look?



I don't think you'll be able to squeeze many dead kittens into that one Wayne. I suggest getting a cylinder with a larger bore. 

More dead kittens=more saw chips flying.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 12, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Ever wonder why you have no credits in your signature, but lots of posts? It's because you offer nothing of value to the forum. You're a troll.



Tom doesn't have any credits because he spent his helping me get a new big toe nail after I lost mine in a tragic but comical accident involving a cattle prod and a fast-moving manure truck.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 12, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I don't think you'll be able to squeeze many dead kittens into that one Wayne. I suggest getting a cylinder with a larger bore.
> 
> More dead kittens=more saw chips flying.



My psychic abilities just failed me!!! Where's Christopher Walken when I need him!


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Tom doesn't have any credits because he spent his helping me get a new big toe nail after I lost mine in a tragic but comical accident involving a cattle prod and a fast-moving manure truck.



A friend in need is a friend, indeed. 

Just glad I could help a brother out.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 12, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Tom doesn't have any credits because he spent his helping me get a new big toe nail after I lost mine in a tragic but comical accident involving a cattle prod and a fast-moving manure truck.



Pics? Or maybe, on second thought....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 12, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> My psychic abilities just failed me!!! Where's Christopher Walken when I need him!



this thread .............it needs more cowbell..................


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 12, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Tom doesn't have any credits because he spent his helping me get a new big toe nail after I lost mine in a tragic but comical accident involving a cattle prod and a fast-moving manure truck.



Nice post! And sig worthy :msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 12, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Give him a minute, it will change.



You should try it some time. It would do you good.


----------



## gmax (Mar 12, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> My psychic abilities just failed me!!! Where's Christopher Walken when I need him!



Expect the unexpected from Jacob.. now I'm off to find some dead kittens


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> You should try it some time. It would do you good.



Sage advice from one of the flippinest floppers that ever flipped a flop. :msp_wink:


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 12, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Sage advice from one of the flippinest floppers that ever flipped a flop. :msp_wink:



Dang you Tom, you made me suffer a carbonation burn to the inside of my nostrils again. Besides the fact that the above post makes me long for summer, so I can "bust out" some of my Hippie footwear.


----------



## excess650 (Mar 12, 2013)

Who turned this thread into a sticky?:msp_confused:


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 12, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Who turned this thread into a sticky?:msp_confused:



Not sure, but it sure is a lot easier to find.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Who turned this thread into a sticky?:msp_confused:



What's a sticky?


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 12, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> What's a sticky?



I believe it's when you pay (with otherwise useless credits) to keep a thread at the top of the list in a specific forum.


I might be wrong. As you are aware, "I'm not a bright man, but I'm no advocate of stupidity".


----------



## excess650 (Mar 12, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> What's a sticky?



Its kinda like a dingleberry but a little different. :fart:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> I believe it's when you pay (with otherwise useless credits) to keep a thread at the top of the list in a specific forum.
> 
> 
> I might be wrong. As you are aware, "I'm not a bright man, but I'm no advocate of stupidity".



That's quite an ingenious idea and sure would make it easier to find the threads with lots of useful info, such as this one.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 12, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Its kinda like a dingleberry but a little different. :fart:



Thanks for the explanation.

Kudos to you.


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 12, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> I believe it's when you pay (with otherwise useless credits) to keep a thread at the top of the list in a specific forum.
> 
> 
> I might be wrong. As you are aware, "I'm not a bright man, but I'm no advocate of stupidity".



So that's your quote in the "Polar guy"s sig line? When did you change your username from: jon is a dirty hippie, but he has good grammar?? That had a nice ring to it. :cool2:


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 12, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> So that's your quote in the "Polar guy"s sig line? When did you change your username from: jon is a dirty hippie, but he has good grammar?? That had a nice ring to it. :cool2:



Truth be told, that quote in Tom's signature was originally born from me correcting his grammar, and punctuation. He actually authored that quote, but decided in his own 'tard logic to give me credit.


----------



## naturelover (Mar 13, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> You should try it some time. It would do you good.


----------



## dirtrich (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi guys!
First off, I know you've all been on the edge of your seats wondering so I'll just tell you.....the fishing was GREAT!!

This looks like THE thread for all things pistons, so I'm just gonna hijack it a couple of different directions (my apologies to the o.p.).
Haven't been here for a while. Anyone know "chrisru"? I've got an 056 super piston (+rings, wristpin, new in box) for him. He p.m.'d me asking if I still had it (bought it about 30 years ago) so I drove out to the farm and got it for him, sent him a p.m., but no response.
Now I really don't want this danged thing sitting on my _office_ desk for the _next_ thirty years, so if anyone knows how to reach him, please do. Thank You.

Next Jack: My old 020 finally quit. I'm almost scared to ask, largely because I get eye strain from trying to read for more than an hour at a time, but.....which kit should I buy? I want dependable, smooth running power. Other than that I'm pretty easy to please.

O.K., Jack off. I mean, I'm done with the thread-jacking.


----------



## dirtrich (Mar 20, 2013)

Golly gosh fellas, I feel like you're ignoring me! And if there's one thing that just drives me up the wall....it's ignorance!:wink2: How can I edit my previous post? Chris got his piston, no need for that paragraph.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 3, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Is this the new "rep" thread? Subscribed.
> 
> ...... .












Btw, has anyone memntioned Brazil yet? :msp_wink:


----------



## husky01 (Apr 8, 2013)

dirtrich said:


> Golly gosh fellas, I feel like you're ignoring me! And if there's one thing that just drives me up the wall....it's ignorance!:wink2: How can I edit my previous post? Chris got his piston, no need for that paragraph.



don't worry about the previous post, we were going to ignore it anyway


----------



## dirtrich (Apr 8, 2013)

husky01 said:


> don't worry about the previous post, we were going to ignore it anyway



"We"? Since you're speaking in the imperial I assume you must be the "Queen" of New Zealand!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 8, 2013)

husky01 said:


> don't worry about the previous post, we were going to ignore it anyway





dirtrich said:


> "We"? Since you're speaking in the imperial I assume you must be the "Queen" of New Zealand!:msp_thumbsup:



I think by "we" he meant everyone who had no clue WTF you were talking about, or perhaps those of us who didn't care? Although, I would venture to guess those two groups are comprised of virtually the same people. Which is to say everyone except for yourself.


----------



## Genius. (Apr 8, 2013)

dirtrich said:


> Hi guys!
> First off, I know you've all been on the edge of your seats wondering so I'll just tell you.....the fishing was GREAT!!
> 
> This looks like THE thread for all things pistons, so I'm just gonna hijack it a couple of different directions (my apologies to the o.p.).
> ...


----------



## nmurph (Apr 8, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I think by "we" he meant everyone who had no clue WTF you were talking about, or perhaps those of us who didn't care? Although, I would venture to guess those two groups are comprised of virtually the same people. Which is to say everyone except for yourself.





Back to the ignoration.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 8, 2013)

husky01 said:


> don't worry about the previous post, we were going to ignore it anyway



"We" agree.



dirtrich said:


> "We"? Since you're speaking in the imperial I assume you must be the "Queen" of New Zealand!:msp_thumbsup:



I shall henceforth be part of "we" when it is reference to your non-sensical, Hunter S Thompson wannabe ramblings. If you put down your bong, and go back in time to read your posts you'll possibly realize why "we" chose to ignore you for so long.

By the way, are you Bill, or Ted? How was your "Excellent Adventure"?


----------



## husky01 (Apr 8, 2013)

dirtrich said:


> "We"? Since you're speaking in the imperial I assume you must be the "Queen" of New Zealand!:msp_thumbsup:



Nope, I'm the king



thomas1 said:


> I think by "we" he meant everyone who had no clue WTF you were talking about, or perhaps those of us who didn't care? Although, I would venture to guess
> those two groups are comprised of virtually the same people. Which is to say everyone except for yourself.



Lighten up a bit, can you not take a joke. I was only trying to have fun



Jon1212 said:


> I shall henceforth be part of "we" when it is reference to your non-sensical, Hunter S Thompson wannabe ramblings. If you put down your bong, and go back in time to read your posts you'll possibly realize why "we" chose to ignore you for so long.
> 
> By the way, are you Bill, or Ted? How was your "Excellent Adventure"?



I'm not Bill or Ted. I'm also not trying to be some body else, I only ever try to be myself.

So how has your day been so far?


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 8, 2013)

husky01 said:


> Hope, I'm the king
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently there has been a misunderstanding, Tom and I were going after "dirtrich" for being a dope. We just used your quote to agree with you.

My day is going well. Thanks for asking.


----------



## husky01 (Apr 8, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Apparently there has been a misunderstanding, Tom and I were going after "dirtrich" for being a dope. We just used your quote to agree with you.
> 
> My day is going well. Thanks for asking.



Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 8, 2013)

husky01 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up



No worries. You finally said what "we" were all thinking. Though your reply to him didn't involve the phrase, "Oh for #### sake!", as mine would have..........LOL!!!


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Apparently there has been a misunderstanding, Tom and I were going after "dirtrich" for being a dope. We just used your quote to agree with you.
> 
> My day is going well. Thanks for asking.



I wholeheartedly concur.


----------



## super3 (Apr 8, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, has anyone memntioned Brazil yet? :msp_wink:






Last genuine Husqvarna piston I bought come from that country also.


----------



## president (Aug 14, 2019)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, has anyone memntioned Brazil yet? :msp_wink:


Yes!,I have 7 new Kolbenshmidt 044 decomp cyls that are stihl
branded from Brazil,and a 288 with top quality finnishing


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 21, 2019)

Yes, it looks like KS is back in the chainsaw top end business, in cooperation with the Brazilian Stihl and Husky factories (it has looked that way for some years by now).


----------

